# LSD-will i have a positive experience?



## longwalksinmall (Nov 24, 2010)

To start off, I am an individual who loves life in general and one who is very spiritual. I don't hate anyone or anything. 

I've recently started smoking cannabis and it has changed my outlook on life for the better. With this in mind; my positive experience with cannabis and my new found appreciation for life, will LSD enhance my love for life, increase my spirituality and my soul? 

Anyone experience a situation like mine?


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm guessing you're not religious, right? Well assuming what you've said is correct I'd say it would be nice but I don't think it's a good idea to get into harder drugs than cannabis or pot. It just doesn't seem like a good idea in the long run, but in the end the decision is yours I guess.


----------



## Demian (Feb 20, 2010)

Drugs are bad because after you've had the initial wanted effect you'll later have the exact opposite for a period.
Also drugs will destroy you... you might not even notice it. 
Pot might be only a step higher from normal cigarettes but they're a lot more dangerous for the mind.
Anything that can make you change your thinking and behavior by consuming should not be for normal people.

If you're normal the drugs will make you numb. I have several classmates who some or have smoked cannabis and they show signs of clear regression. They can't react fast and they sometimes make no sense what-so-ever. 

Not trying to be your dad but using drugs is only for the unintelligent and for the weak-minded individuals who have no other ways of relaxing and dealing with their problems.

Also I recommend you hate something. It's not good if you don't let all the emotions flow through you. Go play a violent video game or something. It's better than saying I don't hate anything or anyone. That means you control your feelings ( maybe sub-consciously ).


----------



## FeralFeline (Nov 17, 2010)

There is no way to know if you'll have a positive experience. Your outlook on life can influence your experience. Some people can see a melting tree and scream in horror. Others see the same thing and think that it's cool. Unfortunately your outlook is not the only factor. Unforeseen events can mean all the difference. You may end up having a great experience or you may end up in fetal position, whimpering piteously. 
How well can you compartmentalize your mind? Can you experience something and know at the same time that it is not real? For example, if you believe you are pure spirit and no longer a corporeal being, can you still understand that you can be physically injured? 
Are you at all prone to paranoia? If so, avoid LSD. Can you stand not being in control? Who will you be with you ? Where will you be? How pure is it? You have a lot of questions to answer for yourself.


----------



## Awakening (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd start out with something less powerful like peyote or the san pedro cactus, maybe even shrooms.


----------



## Aether (Apr 27, 2010)

Demian said:


> Drugs are bad because after you've had the initial wanted effect you'll later have the exact opposite for a period.
> Also drugs will destroy you... you might not even notice it.
> Pot might be only a step higher from normal cigarettes but they're a lot more dangerous for the mind.
> Anything that can make you change your thinking and behavior by consuming should not be for normal people.
> ...


Classic example of someone who doesn't know what they're talking about.

"Not trying to be your dad but using drugs is only for the unintelligent and for the weak-minded individuals who have no other ways of relaxing and dealing with their problems."

You've got a lot of cheek calling such a large group of people unintelligent. I have no doubt that many are more intelligent than you. Your miconception here is that everyone uses drugs to avoid their problems or to reduce stress. This is simply not the case and quite an ignorant point of view to hold. However this is more common of the use of cannabis. Again, different people treat drugs differently so I'm not still not agreeing with you there.

"Drugs are bad because after you've had the initial wanted effect you'll later have the exact opposite for a period."

This is only true of serotonin diminishing drugs such as MDMA. Think of it as taking a happiness loan; you get a night of spectacular joy but you have to pay it off by being a little unhappy for a period after....Sounds like a pretty fair trade off to me.

Now as for the OP:

LSD is one of the most powerful psychedelics out there, if you only have experience with cannabis I'd suggest taking magic mushrooms first and see how you react to them. You're in for a long run with LSD, so it's not a great idea to use it for your first psychedelic experience.

Having said that, if you do decde to take magic mushrooms be careful how many you take and what mushrooms they are. With a suffiecient dose and potency they can be more powerful than LSD...

Now to answer your question, there is no way of knowing but that's the whole point of a trip, you don't know where it's gonna take you. Your experience will depend mostly on your environment and your mentality towards the trip. By that I mean, how you feel when you're taking it and coming up. What I find helps when taking psychedelics is to approach it from a purely experimental point of view. You're taking the drug not to get something out of it, but to experience what it has to offer. Hold no presumptions about what it may or may not do, simply take it and observe.

A warning: If you like who you are at the moment and wish not to change at all then it may be wise to avoid LSD, perhaps even all psychedelics.

As for mescalin...Well I've never tried it but I've heard it's a long trip and pretty powerful, so like I said go for shrooms!


----------



## Awakening (Nov 30, 2010)

Demian said:


> Drugs are bad because after you've had the initial wanted effect you'll later have the exact opposite for a period.
> Also drugs will destroy you... you might not even notice it.
> Pot might be only a step higher from normal cigarettes but they're a lot more dangerous for the mind.
> Anything that can make you change your thinking and behavior by consuming should not be for normal people.
> ...


I honestly can't tell if this is a joke or not. :tongue:


----------



## Aether (Apr 27, 2010)

Awakening420 said:


> I honestly can't tell if this is a joke or not. :tongue:


Nor could I but I went for it anyway lol


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Please, don't listen to anything Demian has said.

Obviously his friends are idiots and he's just another ignorant soul that doesn't know what he's talking about.

Research.

That's all I will tell you. Every drug that I've ever wanted to try I have research and contemplated whether the "risks" were worth the high. LSD is just one of those environment based drugs, if you're with good people having a good time, you're more likely to have a good trip, if you're in a shitty situation or you're freaking out, you'll probably have a bad trip. There are plenty of other factors and I think it'd be best that you researched instead of asking for the random opinions of some folks on the internet.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

If you need drugs to be happy, then get a better life. i would not try LSD because it is completely unpredictable. You might see a heaven, or you might spend forever after ego death being completely trapped alone.


----------



## longwalksinmall (Nov 24, 2010)

I feel like I got off on the wrong foot judging by recent responses; I am in no way shape or form a "lazy stoner" or a "druggie". I am responsible, informed, self-reliant and self-aware. I live a fulfilling life and I am able to prioritize what is important vs what is not. I am open-minded and I weigh the positives and negatives throughly from research and massive amounts of reading.

I just want to make it clear that not all drugs are addictive, destructive, negative, ruins lives, ect. Most people associate the word "drugs" with meth, coke, heroin and all that other terrible shit.

I was perfectly fine before smoking and I know completely that I will quit one day because I've gained great positives from my experience. Interestingly enough, through my experiences with cannabis, I've enhanced my inner-self and I'm more comfortable with life itself. I'm no longer afraid to die, I've become extremely spiritual and try harder in everything I do; due to the gift that is self-realization. I also realize this enlightenment can be found in other avenues of interest such as meditation and a serious self-evaluation. 

tl;dr: an idiot will be an idiot regardless of if they take drugs or not, sad but true.


----------



## Astrakaan (Jan 7, 2011)

longwalksinmall said:


> I feel like I got off on the wrong foot judging by recent responses; I am in no way shape or form a "lazy stoner" or a "druggie". I am responsible, informed, self-reliant and self-aware. I live a fulfilling life and I am able to prioritize what is important vs what is not. I am open-minded and I weigh the positives and negatives throughly from research and massive amounts of reading.
> 
> I just want to make it clear that not all drugs are addictive, destructive, negative, ruins lives, ect. Most people associate the word "drugs" with meth, coke, heroin and all that other terrible shit.
> 
> ...


It's been a long time but I have had the kind of experience that you are looking for, however I had to go through the strong paranoid stages. Luckily I did get through - one or two of my frieds didn't. It was a bit like this for me: the way you experience and the beliefs and perceptions you have about the world is due to patterns of neuron activity in the brain. LSD changes these patterns chemically so what looked like a tree might suddenly look like a demon; or your opinion of your friend sitting next to you may change to one of suspicion. Now, if you have the right situation and the right perspective, you can transcend this into a paradigm shift and see something more objective (such as the tree is now this big thing in front of me that I can see and experience with new perceptions - it's no longer just a garden ornament). LSD can be quite violent though when it breaks a previous construct and it is very scary suddenly falling out of the bottom of a long-cherished belief.

A couple of things, however, that can make things more gentle are: gentle peaceful music, nice scents and a good baby sitter. I have baby sat a number of friends in their trips - I stay clean next to them and guide them through any rough bits. You *have *to trust your sitter though.

Other than that, if you have to go ahead - good luck but think carefully about your environment. Keep warm. IMHO


I liked what FeralFeline wrote:



FeralFeline said:


> There is no way to know if you'll have a positive experience. Your outlook on life can influence your experience. Some people can see a melting tree and scream in horror. Others see the same thing and think that it's cool. Unfortunately your outlook is not the only factor. Unforeseen events can mean all the difference. You may end up having a great experience or you may end up in fetal position, whimpering piteously.
> How well can you compartmentalize your mind? Can you experience something and know at the same time that it is not real? For example, if you believe you are pure spirit and no longer a corporeal being, can you still understand that you can be physically injured?
> Are you at all prone to paranoia? If so, avoid LSD. Can you stand not being in control? Who will you be with you ? Where will you be? How pure is it? You have a lot of questions to answer for yourself.


----------



## PistisSophia (Jan 2, 2011)

Syd Barrett and Brian Wilson didn't have great experiences and Jim Morrison probably didn't have the greatest time with that garbage, either.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

What are you looking for? What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

depends on your outlook, and where you are emotionally. If you're emotionally in a good place you'll probably have a good trip. If you're in a bad place emotionally you'll probably have a bad trip. I mean their's no guarantees but that's a good gauge to determine whether or not you should trip. But do have a sitter, someone you trust with your life. you probably won't die, but when you're tripping you don't want to be around someone you don't really trust.


----------



## longwalksinmall (Nov 24, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> What are you looking for? What are you trying to accomplish?


I want to experience something different, not to escape from life itself but to enhance my experience here on earth.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

longwalksinmall said:


> I want to experience something different, not to escape from life itself but to enhance my experience here on earth.


You realize that the experience you are looking for is analogous to putting the mind in a particle accelerator, smashing it to pieces and then gazing in awe as the pieces go flying apart. 

Does that strike you as either healthy, sustainable or desirable?


----------



## longwalksinmall (Nov 24, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> You realize that the experience you are looking for is analogous to putting the mind in a particle accelerator, smashing it to pieces and then gazing in awe as the pieces go flying apart.
> 
> Does that strike you as either healthy, sustainable or desirable?


That doesn't sound healthy at all but what you're describing sounds like a biproduct of a person who abuses drugs to no end. Too much of ANYTHING is detrimental; from a physiological stand point lsd is one of the safest substances out there compared to other shit. 

And quite frankly, what you're describing is all subjective and not everyone will experience that.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

There's really no way of telling what the results will be. Your emotional state, initial state of mind and environment could influence it for the better or worse, but its no guarantee. I know a person who has taken it and it changed their life for the better....I know another person who took it and it essentially ruined their life. 

Weed is one thing, and it has medicinal value and benefits for people who are actually sick and imbalanced. But LSD is on an entirely different level. The possible but not guaranteed benefit ts just not worth the risk of it ruining you. You can't undo it. You don't need drugs to live a full life or to enhance your life. Use your conscious mind power.


----------



## Astrakaan (Jan 7, 2011)

longwalksinmall said:


> That doesn't sound healthy at all but what you're describing sounds like a biproduct of a person who abuses drugs to no end. Too much of ANYTHING is detrimental; from a physiological stand point lsd is one of the safest substances out there compared to other shit.
> 
> And quite frankly, what you're describing is all subjective and not everyone will experience that.


Hey, Long, what you are considering doing is drastic. And in my opinion the use of LSD can be catastrophic. It may be beneficial but you *are *putting your mind into a blender: a new concoction will be the result. Especially if you are doing this to enlarge your mind - because you *want *the blender. You must be willing to accept that this is like bungee jumping without the bungee. We're all trying to discourage you because you seem to be seeking reassurance that this is safe. It is not safe - you did ask in the first case - so if you take the jump...

If I was your guru I'd say jump but expect to die but I'm not your guru.


----------

